

What's wrong with using double floats as the only numerical type? - gnosis
http://john.freml.in/only-doubles-wrong

======
acqq
The author writes: "This is not true in floating point — also (a+b)+c may not
be a+(b+c)."

But in the case he mentions, for integral numbers up to 2^53 double floating
point would also preserve the above identity." The doubles are not bad as long
as you understand them.

